# Product Photography



## broekie (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello all.

Out of my own curiosity, i started doing some product photography.

Using a Nikon D3100, 18-105 lens, and some basic flash equipment and something which is connected to one of my flash lights, which makes it flash the moment my camera shuts or gives signal to..

And i dont want to erase the shadows from my product photos.

So i started and it looked awesome at first,

but then i came upon a small metal like product, zoomed, took picture and there are greyish shadow corners.

Does anyone know the cause of these mysteriously appearing corners of bewilderment?

Thank you..


----------



## Braineack (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/344454-what-vignetting.html?highlight=


----------



## mconnor (Nov 27, 2013)

Learn the digital camera as well as see the education guide. Unless you understand your controls on the digital camera.

_______________________
adelaide wedding photographers​


----------

